# Bucked knees?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've never heard of 'bucked knees'.

Maybe it's another term for over at the knees or back at the knees? Dunno, I'd have to see a picture to really know to what she's referring.

So she wants the horse gone because its knees are 'ugly'? Whoo boy, I've heard some stupid reasons for getting rid of a horse, but that one takes the cake for selfish vanity! :roll:

Not to mention she's an ignorant, neglectful owner if the horse is 4 y/o and has never seen a vet, and hasn't had her feet done for 2 years!


----------



## ALottaTrot (Feb 1, 2010)

Wowza, bucked knees or over at the knee (either way you want to call it) is not a death sentence... Just a conformation fault, unless caused by trauma to back of the knee. If the horse has no soundness issues, then again definitely not a reason for euthanasia... A vet check can definitely help. Some people... :roll:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't tell that stupid woman, but Secretariat was over at the knee....


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok. This is the ad she put on craigslist, in its entirety (I bleeped out the swear)-

"LAME F***ING HORSE FOR SALE!!!

KILL BUYERS WELCOME!!!

WILL BE LAME BY THE TIME SHE IS 6 YEARS OLD!!!"

-----------

Yeah I was pretty disgusted when she said she won't keep a horse with "Ugly" knees. 

Very difficult to be diplomatic to morons.


----------



## ALottaTrot (Feb 1, 2010)

...Oh my!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Don't tell that stupid woman, but Secretariat was over at the knee....


My heart horse was a tad over at the knee on his LF. Never took a lame step in his life!

Gads, what a moron. Seriously, stupid and neglectful should hurt. A LOT. :evil:


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, am back. I took some pictures which I have to upload. She seems like a nice mare, good ground manners. She is just a bit over at the knee. Lady doesn't want to give her away, I offered her 100$ for her and she is going to let me know by 5 pm if she'll accept it. She was a right royal B too. Fancy show barn- had this little girl stuffed into a crappy stall in a back barn "out of sight" because of her horrible ugly knees.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Some people are a little ridiculous. Every horse has a fault somewhere some way... I have yet to find a horse with perfect conformation. There are quite a few cutting horses down here who are slightly over at the knee... and it doesnt affect them at all. 
If the lady had any sense she would realize that her feet not being done in two years probably has something to do with her stumbling.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Poor girl...im sure she will make her way into better hands now. Her ad sounded SUPER classy too...im amazed that she was a B.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Her ad sounded SUPER classy too...im amazed that she was a B.


I know, shocking, right? :rofl:

Draft, I hope she lets you have this girl. Poor baby will feel like she's died and gone to heaven if she actually gets some affection!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

She just called back. She'll take the 100$ if I get her out of there by 4 pm. I am off to hook up the trailer.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

draftrider said:


> She just called back. She'll take the 100$ if I get her out of there by 4 pm. I am off to hook up the trailer.


Whoot! Go draft!!! :clap:

We're going to need pictures of this 'horribly fugly' horse, you know.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I am excited to see her! I bet shes a real stunner...and even if shes not...the best horses ive ever owned have been ugly as sin.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

So glad I read to the end - was about to say I will gladly donate some $$$ if she wouldn't take the $100 just to help you get the poor girl out of there. Can't wait to see pictures of her all settled in in her new home with you!


----------



## tarebear (May 28, 2010)

So glad I read too! That ad made me sick. Can't wait to see her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

OMG what a royal B!!
Did she mean "bucked shins" and "over at the knee"? The two are different but often related. If she can't tell the two conditions apart and has not bothered to have the poor dear's feet done in 2 years, than she is as stupid as she sounds.
Good for you for taking this poor thing in. I hope she turns out great and you beat her *** at a show one day!
Oh, and be sure to get a bill of sale. She kind of sounds like a psycho so cover your bases.
Will stalk thread until I see pics!!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

So this is what 100$ buys you.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

And this is her "Bucked knee". 

She is off to the vet tomorrow to get an x-ray done of it. She walks fine, does not limp or show any heat or pain in the knee. I think its probably an old fracture in her knee that was never treated. Easier just to shove them in a crappy old stall and ignore them, eh?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o my god! you should turn that b!tch in for starving her horse. you are such an awsome person for saving her.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

No I just have SUCKER written in neon on my forehead.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

no i dont think you are a sucker at all. your a person that has a heart, not very many left


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, if the knee turns out sound, you might be able to make something out of her. If not, at least youre not scummy enough to pass her off as someone elses problem.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Nope, I won't pass her off as something she is not. If she is unsound and has no chance at living a decent life even as a pasture mower or companion horse she will be put to sleep humanely and buried out here on the farm. 

If she has no pain and its just a big blemish, then she might make a nice trail horse or even just a buddy horse. She certainly has a sweet and willing attitude.

I will know more tomorrow when the vet comes out!


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*I cant believe how skinny the poor thing is. She should be done for animal cruelty. 
Aww your so kind for taking her in. Best of luck and keep us posted!
*


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

It saddens me that someone could be so cold at heart. If she runs a big barn, then obviously what she done to this animal was just plain mean. This didn't happen to this horse because the owner couldn't afford the feed. This happened because the woman thought the horse was uglying up her barn. At least feed the thing while you are trying to hide it. Makes me so mad :evil:. I don't see how anyone can me so cruel. The horse darn sure didn't ask to be there. 
I know a horse with buckled knees, actually way worse than that. With the horse I know (which is now a rescue horse), the owners started him as a wee little one and by the time he was 2 years old was being heavily rode,shown and even jumped. In this situation, it caused a permanent buckle of the knee. It cannot be fixed. This horse has a sweet and willing personality. Although, when I watch him move, I too, wonder how long he can be sound. The rescue lady brought him to our barn and rode him in the arena. When I saw them (she was already riding him) I could see that something was wrong. He doesn't act as though he is pain, but just watching him move, you can see something isn't right. Now, the horse I'm talking about has a very severe case. Your horse doesn't look near as bad as his does. 
I shared this story with you because if the horse is truly buckled at the knee (and it's not some fracture), then there is really nothing you can do about it. You deserve to have a very big pat on the back, though. No matter what. This horse will actually get some much needed TLC. The poor thing deserves at least that. Good for you and this horse and your wonderfully kind heart.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

My goodness. If the rest of her was filled out, maybe the knee wouldnt look so bad! I've heard of a lot of reasons why a horse looks thin...bucked knees is a new one to me.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Maura they are on page 2.

Waiting for vet here...


----------



## Kayla6666 (Jun 5, 2010)

wow that is such a pretty horse


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

draft,

I am forever posting while missing an entire page of posts. I was looking for a "dope slap" emoticon and couldn't find one. 

Now I wish I hadn't seen the photos. I think you do have a case for Animal Control, but the sensible and expedient thing is to give the woman the money and get the poor horse the h*** out of there. 

Frankly, the knee doesn't look that bad to me. An old injury that was never properly treated and is now cold and set. Be interested to hear what the vet has to say. 

I sincerely hope that you make a nice horse out of her; and save the b***h's email address and send photos back when she's slick and shiny, along with a thank you note. 

Some people just shouldn't own animals


----------



## beckyarchie (Aug 29, 2009)

maura said:


> draft,
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope that you make a nice horse out of her; and save the b***h's email address and send photos back when she's slick and shiny, along with a thank you note.
> ...


^ this.
i'm really hoping for this horse to come good for you, but even if not you have saved it from a cruel existence, and maybe will give it the chance to feel cared for even for a short time.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Whew.

Vet xray revealed the bones are fine, it is basically excess cartilege and some calcification. Vet said if you look at it, its almost a perfect imprint of a hoof. Most likely she was kicked as a foal and it was never treated.

So, we have a blemish. She is sound, no lameness, just not "pretty". She is not happy being in solitary confinement and being able to see my little herd grazing while she is in the corral. She is going to have to be QT'ed for at least 2 weeks while her vaccinations kick in, I get a deworm power pack through her, and in the meantime she is busy chewing the heck out of a round bale of hay. 

I did call our sheriff and informed him I purchased the horse, who was born at this woman's farm, and she is a 1-2 on the Henneke scale. I have a statement from my vet and farrier that the horses has been neglected. I gave the info as to where she came from as well as emailed them the conversation I had with her, and the craigslist ad. They are going to give it to the investigator I normally work with on Monday.

She has nothing wrong with her medically, just lack of sunlight, not enough food, not enough of anything.

The good news too is that I most likely have a home for her too as soon as she is gaining well. So that is good!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

VERY happy you reported this. What a horrible woman!!!!

I bet this little one will be a stunner when she's healthy.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I think so too. I have brought a lot of starved horses back, I predict by the end of summer she will be obese in my care! LOL =)


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

So happy to hear this!


----------



## squeak351 (May 20, 2010)

That poor thing. Lucky for her that you got her. I am sure she will be fat & sassy in no time! 

What a beast of a woman to treat an animal this way. How did her other horses look? I sure hope they investigate and charge her azz with animal cruelty.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Bless you for taking in that poor girl! I'm so glad there is nothing majorly wrong with her (lameness wise, anyways!).
Goodness, when I saw those pictures I was startled! I expected ugly knees but not a starved horse. Hope that woman gets some of what is coming to her through the law. 
Please keep us updated on her progress. Do you have any idea of what she is breed wise? And what have you namaed her?


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Lady said she is a QH, but then she said she was 4 years old and vet thinks she is closer to 10. She most likely is QH. 

I'm calling her Aspen.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Crazy! I'm expecting a baby girl and one of the names we are thinking of is Aspen. It's so pretty!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Draft, thank you for upgrading this mare.

I was absolutely appalled at the pictures! :shock: :evil:

I'm glad to hear that her knee won't be giving her any problems, but it's par for the course with asshats like her previous owner, to blame the animal when it's the owner's fault for the way the poor thing looks.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

You are an absolute angel.

That poor, poor little girl. So glad you took her, and SO glad you reported the prev. owner, if you hadn't, I would have!!!!

Please keep us updated on lovely Aspen's progress!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

She's doing good. Putting away half a bale of top alfalfa daily, as well as about 8 lbs of senior pellets, her Weight builder supplement and some oil. 

She had lice, had to dust her for that. Farrier trimmed her up, her feet look awesome. Has some thrush but not bad, very manageable.

Vet checked her teeth- they are fine. Drew some blood, bloodwork is ok, slightly anemic from worms and lice. 

Otherwise- I bet in about a month she will be unrecognizable as the photos from that womans place.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

That is so great, it sounds like she is on the road to being a "normal" horse with a lot of love in her future!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I just love hearing all your good news. She is one lucky girl!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Do post more photos as she gains weight and condition!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I gotta stop looking at these horse rescue threads, seriously. They are giving me the itch, now that Freyja is in good shape...right after reading this thread I picked up the local paper and saw an ad for a 3 year old hackney gelding, trade for 25 bales of hay, says he "needs feeding" and "needs gone asap, going to Strawtown on Thurs if no interest". I'm sitting there thinking, "I do not want to see him, I do NOT want to see him..."

I have about 400 bales of hay sitting in my loft my horses aren't eating. (They are just on pasture right now and getting fat off of it)



I called and left a message on their phone. :/

**** you, it's your fault! haha


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

But hackneys are sooooo cute...lol...we do the same thing here. Get one in, get them started and then before you know it...another shows up!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> But hackneys are sooooo cute...lol...we do the same thing here. Get one in, get them started and then before you know it...another shows up!


Oh dear, and she sent me pictures. He's not terrible at all, not what I'd expect from a horse advertised as "needing feeding". A little slim for sure but no protruding bones. His feet look bad. I guess I'm going for a ride...I'll stop posting here because I don't want to thread hijack....but darn it, Draftrider, look what you did *lol*:lol:


----------



## Kayla6666 (Jun 5, 2010)

that is very sad because normally horses can get really hurt if there hoves dont get cleaned


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Kudos to you for taking this poor horse in. If I had the space I would adopt more but I can't. Please post more pictures as she progresses, I bet she is going to look fantastic!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad you were able to get her out of there. Glad the knee is just ugly and the poor girl has a chance.

Can not wait to see how she progresses.


----------

